# Top Haunted Hotels in America



## shaitanrules (Aug 11, 2015)

shaitanrules said:


> *hello guys wanna know about haunted hotels and read story about them* https://hauntedkingdom.wordpress.com/2015/08/11/10-haunted-hotels-in-america/ also dont forget to submit your story


----------

